
A chrome extension that analyzes your browsing habits - asamlaksa
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/iwantoknowme/faeemphknooeafmhbpjpaajneebagbjh
======
asamlaksa
Hey guys, my team and I made this extension over the weekend at BoilerMake
2015. It will keep track of your browsing hours and presents the data in an
intuitive way. Check it out!

~~~
blainesch
Does it currently work per chrome profile? I switch computers when I get home,
would this be aggregated data or multiple reports?

~~~
asamlaksa
It doesnt work per chrome profile. The data is local to each device, so you
would have reports for each browser. But yeah data per chrome profile is
useful, we'll definitely have something like that in the future

